# velcro and styrofoam



## kdodd1785 (Sep 14, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried using velcro to fasten styrofoam? I want to make my garage look like the entrance to a mausoleum. In the background will be a FCG. Everything I build has to be easily dismantled for storage. I'm using 2 inch stryofoam (the kind with all the tiny beads) and am wondering if velcro could be used to fasted sheets of styrofoam together. I welcome any advice or even an alternative method. Thanks. 
KDodd1785


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't see why you couldn't use it if you sealed/re-enforced the edges really well with something that the velcro (Glue) had something to grab onto. I can't imagine that the velcro would work well on straight white untreated (Beaded) styrofoam.


----------



## kdodd1785 (Sep 14, 2011)

What might that something be? I typically use gorilla glue to on my styrofoam pieces but I'm not sure that'll work to connect velcro to styrofoam. Perhaps I could glue something to the stryrofoam that the velcro could stick to. Any ideas?
KDodd1785


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

I use velcro on styrofoam for various props. I've been doing it for years, and it works well for me. The only drawback is that during teardown some will come off. I just reapply with hot glue and it's good to go.

For your application, it could easily be used to connect sheets together. However, if you're putting large pieces together - for instance, a wall section - I wouldn't rely on it solely to hold things up. The seems of the sheets may be fine, but you'll need a stronger support system.


----------



## kdodd1785 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks. I'm going to give it a try and if things go well I'll try to post some pictures. i have a support structure in mind. I build a structure from faring strips to hold the FCG and I've built a set of steps for the front of the mausoleum. These will basically 'support' the foam wall. The velcro hopefully will hold the sections together. Thank you for the input. These unresolved challenges to a haunt keep me up at night!
KDodd1785


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a couple foam props that use Velcro. I too have ripped it off disassembling but I just reapply with hot glue. It might help to seal the foam under the Velcro with a stiff glue like gorilla glue and let dry before applying self stick Velcro. A coating of paint helps, too. It will stabilize and strengthen the soft foam area so it doesn't tear apart the foam when separating the hook and loop. 

What also helps is using a weaker hook and loop product that pulls apart easier so it doesn't rip off the mounting surface. What I mean is that not all hook and loop products have the same holding strengths. Or, if you want a weaker grab just use smaller pieces of hook and loop. I usually cut the Velcro's width a little narrower.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The Velcro is only as strong and stable as what it's adhered/glued stapled, etc. to.
If you have a good coat of latex house paint on your styrofoam (prior to gluing the velcro to it) then the strain or stress is on the latex paint itself rather than the foam. Styrofoam gets brittle as it ages and dries out, so it tends to crumble and break more easily.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I have used Velcro on some smaller props.
I would try glueing the foam to some 1 x 2 wood and stapling the Velcro to the wood to make it more robust...


----------

